# HEI cleareance



## irish (Oct 3, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if you can install a large cap HEI system in a 1966 GTO with a 389 are there any clearance problems with cap or vacuum advance ? Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

irish said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can install a large cap HEI system in a 1966 GTO with a 389 are there any clearance problems with cap or vacuum advance ? Thanks



From what I have read, the HEI will work with the 2Bbl & 4 Bbl intakes. The HEI *will not work* with the Tri-power.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

You could use a stock distributor with a Pertronix upgrade.


----------



## Wilburmike (Mar 10, 2016)

PontiacJim said:


> From what I have read, the HEI will work with the 2Bbl & 4 Bbl intakes. The HEI *will not work* with the Tri-power.


Correct. Need small cap to clear rear carb on tripower. I have almost new PerTronix w/ coil for sale.


----------

